# Recommendations please for a photo scanner



## Danny McG (Jun 1, 2019)

Anyone got one?
I don't want to spend too much, got dozens of photo albums (approx 1100 pictures)  and my wife wants me to get them all scanned. 

So, once they're all done I won't have further use for the scanner therefore I don't require a pro thingy that can do thousands per day etc.

Is there any type I should avoid due to blah blah tech talk?

Cheers


----------



## Venusian Broon (Jun 1, 2019)

If you have a smart phone the really dirt cheap option _could_ be to take photos of the photos. Will take a bit of experimentation to get the lighting conditions just right (don't use natural light as that will change over time, but perhaps a lamp?) 

The downside would be it's probably going to be a lot more faffing about making copies (transferring between phone and PC, and making sure that the pictures look alright.)

Other than that I think you can get some pretty cheap printer/scanners that will do the job. And you'll then still have a printer after you've finished the task. (1100 - gulp. I thought it was bad enough recording my 400+ vinyl collection onto my PC)


----------



## dask (Jun 1, 2019)

Can't live without my Canon printer/scanner. Most book covers I post are scanned and it scans photos pretty well too.


----------



## -K2- (Jun 1, 2019)

Most inexpensive/modest full page scanners unless some off brand, be they in a printer or stand alone will be relatively equal.  You can get a specialized scanner for print photos, negatives or slides, but there you might find you *do then* get what you pay for.  Remember, you're intending upon dumping the print photos after... So, better get it right the first time.  

Software will make the biggest difference.  Something where YOU can pick the resolution (some older scanners force resolution low and cannot be overridden), and where when it performs a preview, it selects the area to be scanned automatically (IOW, it recognizes the print size vs. the whole screen).  Also, I would never scan with automatic color/brightness/etc. correction... some scanners force that... BUT AGAIN, that's not the mechanical part but the software.

Personally, I'd not print photos lower than 300dpi.  Some stuff I max out so I can zoom in on detail (like old bombing pass photos).  A small 4x6 print actually has a LOT of detail.  Higher resolution means more time, that's where a better scanner will save you.  In any case, 1,000+ photos is a lot of space at a decent resolution.  It might serve you to also get a usb hard-disk to store all these on, and a second location as well would be wise.  Remember, hard drive dies, there go all of your photos.

End of the day, for the most part it boils down to time... Does it auto load prints, or do you load.  Does it automatically adjust the size of the scan area, or do you have to.  Does it creep along at high resolution, or move faster (which will likely be a negligible issue with the range of scanners you're considering).  Most scanners by a known name will be roughly equal in the price range you'll likely consider.  So, select a few based on price, check out their manuals online and ensure that the software will let you set the resolution, and that it automatically selects the area to be scanned.

Now-a-days, that will likely be just about any scanner you select as long as it is not some off-brand.

K2


----------



## Danny McG (Jun 1, 2019)

Cheers, I'll do a bit of research on Canon etc


-K2- said:


> . It might serve you to also get a usb hard-disk to store all these on, and a second location as well would be wise


Good point, I think I'll do that.
Since digital photos became available I've been saving them onto DVD as back up, however I was thinking about 'The Cloud' 

But it'll prob be more straightforward to portable drive them.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Jun 1, 2019)

There are smartphone apps that do this far cheaper and just as effectively. Smartphone cameras are very sophisticated these days. 

Here’s a link to the best ten. 

pH


----------

